# Dark Art Miniatures



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Dark Art Miniatures* produce a small range of 28mm miniatures in their Brutal range: 








They also occasionally offer painted miniatures on their site. But where the strength of the company currently lies is in their line of bases and terrain. 

They produce a range of bases including lava, rocky , urban, desert, ice and infested.

*Examples:*


























Their prices are pretty good and the customer service is great.

*Useful Links*

*Home*
*Online Store*


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Had some issues getting pictures off the site (I think the gallery used Java so couldn't pull them) 

But I do encourage everyone to pay Dark Art a visit. Great prices and Klaus is a nice guy too.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for this! I have ordered some Lava bases to redo my old Grey Knights for the new codex, they seem reasonbly priced!

I ll let you know how they get on when the bases arrive!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I've got some examples from my minis.

Rocky 40mm base, painted in a desert scheme: 










And the desert bases (25mm):


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, those minis for Brutal are, well, brutal (and gorgeous).

I'm definitely going to look at the site. It looks like I won't have to sculpt my own bases for my Salamander terminator squads. The desert bases with the right color could easily be Nocturne.


----------

